# Home Schooling



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

Ive read on here that its illegal in Spain. Ive read on the wiki about homeschooling abroad and it states clearly it is legal (see below)











Matt


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well there was a discussion in 2008 on this forum

June 24 2008: education-spain.info

_What would be your reaction if you for example want to teach your child at home and you have such right, but in stead of give permission, you are accused in neglecting your own child? Something similar is going on in the Spain concerning home education.

According to the Constitution, the right for education is guarantees for everyone and elementary education is compulsory and free. Also it is said that individuals and legal organizations have the right to open educational establishments. And public authorities should control and standardize these establishments. But there is nothing about home education. There isn’t written law concerning home education, that’s why the situation with it is rather complicated one.

Elementary education is recognized as an obligatory one, but home education is not recognized. So, all matters related to home education are considered according to welfare legislation. Based on this legislation, if child doesn’t attend school, then his parents neglect him. The reasons why child doesn’t go to school are not important and are not considered. If children don’t visit school, then their parents would appear before the court._

The thread HERE


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look at the sticky about education at the top of the page. Here's a quote fron post 18 17th December 2010


> Article in El País today
> Solo la escuela enseña a convivir · ELPAÍS.com
> In a case of home schooling in Málaga a family was told that the process is illegal. All children between the ages of 6 - 16 must attend a school to be educated. The court didn't evaluate the level of education the children received, in fact these children speak five languages for example. The sentence is based on the fact that education within the official system is a right that children have and children cannot be denied that right For the moment in Spain the only place where children can receive education is in a school, not in a family.


It's a nebulous area. Children are undoubtedly being home educated here, Whether it's legal or not is another matter, and sometimes depends on which judge you get. If you're talking about the legality of issues, Wikipedia isn't a recognised body.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

onlyhereonce said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive read on here that its illegal in Spain. Ive read on the wiki about homeschooling abroad and it states clearly it is legal (see below)
> 
> ...


Don't even think about trusting Wikis and/or forums for something so important. I've heard of a few cases where the national police got involved and went to peoples homes when the children weren't "_escolarizado_," or put into school.

So, well... You could always call up the Consejería de Educación (Department of Education) in the region where you live to ask them. If you're willing to tell us where you are/will be, I'd be willing to do a search for the info.


----------



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

Im not actually in Spain anywhere yet but we are looking at the canary islands.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

So, after a basic search I found that the binding law isn't at the regional level, but a simple sentence to be found in Article 27, section 4 of the Spanish constitution:

"*4. La enseñanza básica es obligatoria y gratuita. *"
_4. Basic Education (from 6-16 years old) is obligatory and free. _

Clear as _agua_ to me! 

Also, if you read Spanish this page might be of interest to you: http://www.educacionlibre.org/legalidad.htm
They have a really interesting page.

Well, it seems like it'd be a heck of a fight to do, and it could be risky.


----------



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

The only worry i have is that my children are 6, 4 and nearly 2 and i know kids learn languages a lot easier and pick it up very quickly but i still feel they would struggle along with the move and getting used to new places etc etc

Matt


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

There are no ifs and buts. Home schooling is illegal in Spain and parents are liable to be charged under welfare legislation designed to fulfil the Constitutional right of all children to a free education between the ages of six and sixteen. There was a move recently, last year I think, by the autonomous region of Catalunya to legalise it but I don't know what happened.
The issue is whether or not you will actually be prosecuted. If no-one knows about it you won't be. But if anyone complains, there is a strong probability that you will be forced to send your child to the local state school if you are resident in Spain.
And the judge isn't interested in how good the home schooling is. He doesn't make the law. It's his job to help enforce it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

onlyhereonce said:


> The only worry i have is that my children are 6, 4 and nearly 2 and i know kids learn languages a lot easier and pick it up very quickly but i still feel they would struggle along with the move and getting used to new places etc etc
> 
> Matt



I think you'll find that its not the problem you think it'll be. Most people who bring young kids over here out them into spanish state school with no problems at all! Xabiachica on here did just that and I'm sure will be along to offer you words of wisdom!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> So, after a basic search I found that the binding law isn't at the regional level, but a simple sentence to be found in Article 27, section 4 of the Spanish constitution:
> 
> "*4. La enseñanza básica es obligatoria y gratuita. *"
> _4. Basic Education (from 6-16 years old) is obligatory and free. _
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think you'll find that its not the problem you think it'll be. Most people who bring young kids over here out them into spanish state school with no problems at all! Xabiachica on here did just that and I'm sure will be along to offer you words of wisdom!
> 
> Jo xxx


you rang??


actually my 2dds did 2 terms in international school when we first arrived - we weren't sure if we were staying & we'd already moved countries twice in the previous year

when we did put them into state school they were 5 & nearly 9 - haven't looked back from the first day

at 2, 6 & 4 they OP's 3 will settle in so easily it will be amazing


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What you also have to remember is that its highly probable that there will be a fair few other British kids in the schools and the schools will be used to dealing with the situation. Before you make any decisions, you need to perhaps take a look at the schools and find out more. Then you can at least make an informed decision and maybe one thats not going to get you into trouble?????

I know its scary tho - more for the parents than the children I think. It doesnt matter what people say, its not "YOUR" children they're talking about!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

onlyhereonce said:


> The only worry i have is that my children are 6, 4 and nearly 2 and i know kids learn languages a lot easier and pick it up very quickly but i still feel they would struggle along with the move and getting used to new places etc etc
> 
> Matt


I heard an interesting comment said the other day, when I said that in just three years I've become fluent in Spanish, a kid said: "Yeah, just like the other immigrant kids who come here!" 

So, it was pretty clear to me that despite some initial difficuties, kids can do it. Your kids are at the PERFECT age.


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

The only language issue you will have to watch is their ability to read and, above all, to write in English. They will learn written English as a second language from age 8 onwards and English spelling is a nightmare for most English kids learning in England. Your kids will be writing in Spanish at school which is an absolute piece of cake as Spanish is totally phonetic. English is just about the opposite.
But as you are considering hiomeschooling then you obviously have at least eight hours a day to devote to helping them with English literacy.


----------



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the comments.

My eldest (6) is totally fluent in english, can write almost anything in english, is doing work 2 years ahead of him in his current school, can spell literally ANYTHING and has spookily for a few years been throwing spanish words around (ola, amigo lol)

My second eldest is also totally fluent in english, can write his name and is just learning spelling etc

My youngest isnt even at school yet (shes only 19 months old) but can already recite numbers by looking at them (she astounded me last week by pointing at the sudoku i was doing and saying 8, 4, 2 in no order and just pointing at the numbers). God knows where shes picked that one up lol

My point is, i dont think the english would suffer at all as we do put alot of time in with the kids outside of school time, i guess im just worrying for nothing.

Matt


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

onlyhereonce said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> ...


yes, you are worrying over nothing!!

just like we all did before we made the move & put our kids into a school where they don't speak the language!!

your kids will be absolutely fine - there might be a few days/weeks when they are feeling scared & out of place, but that rarely lasts long - and would likely happen if you moved to a different area of the UK where they knew no-one

& as I think jojo said - it's usually the parents who suffer


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

How about doing a bit of both?? Spanish school usually finishes at 2pm and then they have long summer holidays. you could do an hour or two home ed when they get in from school and a bit during the holidays, You've obviously got gifted children who will soak it all up!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

onlyhereonce said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> ...


Matt, 

"Worrying for nothing?" Dude, they're your kids. I'm *really glad* you're worrying! (But, of course, don't worry! Things will be fine.) 

All your kids could go into Spanish state schools right away. Pre-primary education begins at 2 years of age and they have free "_infantil_" for 2, 3, 4, and 5 year olds. I've been in these classrooms and really like what I see! It'd certainly give the littlest ones a heads up on Spanish before they hit 1st grade of primary school.

Sounds like the 6 year old is a smart cookie as well. Could you start introducing Spanish as a second language materials NOW so that he's got a new project to learn? That could help cut down his shock. 

I know that where I am, recent immigrants who need help with the language are assigned a tutor for Spanish lessons. I'm not sure how things are done in the Canary Islands, but I'd imagine it's even better taken care of there, since there'd likely be more english-native-speaker immigration to the region. 

Anyhow, best of luck whatever you chose to do! If you're worried about putting kids into the state system, I'll throw another vote out there in favor of state schools. They're free, pretty good, and I really like the push for bilingualism I'm seeing right now (take your pick: english/spanish, french/spanish, or german/spanish. It'll all depend on where you are, but english and french are the big two).


----------



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks all for the really encouraging replies. We are going to decide 100% on what area we will move to but tbh we are almost decided on the canary islands. If so then i think i will pay for the rosetta stone language software and then get a head start.

If for some reason they went to state school and there wasnt any other kids from the uk would the teacher know a little english to break the barrier slightly?

Matt


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

onlyhereonce said:


> Thanks all for the really encouraging replies. We are going to decide 100% on what area we will move to but tbh we are almost decided on the canary islands. If so then i think i will pay for the rosetta stone language software and then get a head start.
> 
> If for some reason they went to state school and there wasnt any other kids from the uk would the teacher know a little english to break the barrier slightly?
> 
> Matt


there should be a teacher in the school who speaks english, because english is taught as a second language from primary age - in fact from age 6 where I live (although here it's the third language)


----------



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

Aah right. That would be good just incase. If say we left the move for 12 months that would give us 12 months of learning the basics and also the kids learning the basics. Doesnt seem half as daunting now.

Matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's a website I stumbled across that could be a lot of fun for the kids: Spanish Just for Children Here's some printable basics: FREE Printable SPANISH Lessons & Worksheets

There should be a LOT of resources for younger children out of the US. There's a BIG push for Spanish language education there right now, so you should be able to find a bunch of printable/interactive activities without spending the ridiculous sum that Rosetta Stone costs. 

BBC Languages also has some Spanish basics that would be good for you: BBC - Languages - Spanish: All you need to start learning Spanish


----------



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

halydia said:


> Here's a website I stumbled across that could be a lot of fun for the kids: Spanish Just for Children Here's some printable basics: FREE Printable SPANISH Lessons & Worksheets
> 
> There should be a LOT of resources for younger children out of the US. There's a BIG push for Spanish language education there right now, so you should be able to find a bunch of printable/interactive activities without spending the ridiculous sum that Rosetta Stone costs.
> 
> BBC Languages also has some Spanish basics that would be good for you: BBC - Languages - Spanish: All you need to start learning Spanish


Thanks for this!!

Will have a good look at it today.

Matt


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

onlyhereonce said:


> Aah right. That would be good just incase. If say we left the move for 12 months that would give us 12 months of learning the basics and also the kids learning the basics. Doesnt seem half as daunting now.
> 
> Matt


Matt, your attitude and anxieties are those that are often heard by mothers worrying about their little ones. But most fathers know that kids are a hell of a lot tougher than their mothers think. 
My kids were the first English in their school (back in 1999) and didn't speak or read a word of Spanish. Similar ages too 9,6,5 and 2. And the 9 year old was gifted and had year-skipped in her English school which was unheard of at the time. So similar circumstances. But I was delighted that there were no other English kids which meant that they had to learn Spanish and learn it fast. Which is exactly what happened - with good language support from the school I would add. 
Mostly they learned Spanish the same way they learned English - by hearing it in phrases and in context and by using it themselves. They didn't have a separate lesson on ser and estar as adult learners do. They didn't have lessons on the subjunctive. They learned by copying the kids in the classsrooom and in the playground and by using it. And they used the subjunctive perfectly long before they ever heard the word subjunctive. So my advice is forget trying to teach them Spanish yourselves. That can only lead to them learning mistakes. They'll pick it up soon enough.
Berlitz are one of the leading language schools worldwide and will fire any teacher who speaks to a student in their native language. They sell total immersion classes. You could not afford what Berlitz would charge for the language learning that your kids will get for free at state school. 
Delaying moving so that your kids can be taught Spanish by you rather than by Spanish natives is, frankly, bonkers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dinnow said:


> Matt, your attitude and anxieties are those that are often heard by mothers worrying about their little ones. But most fathers know that kids are a hell of a lot tougher than their mothers think.
> My kids were the first English in their school (back in 1999) and didn't speak or read a word of Spanish. Similar ages too 9,6,5 and 2. And the 9 year old was gifted and had year-skipped in her English school which was unheard of at the time. So similar circumstances. But I was delighted that there were no other English kids which meant that they had to learn Spanish and learn it fast. Which is exactly what happened - with good language support from the school I would add.
> Mostly they learned Spanish the same way they learned English - by hearing it in phrases and in context and by using it themselves. They didn't have a separate lesson on ser and estar as adult learners do. They didn't have lessons on the subjunctive. They learned by copying the kids in the classsrooom and in the playground and by using it. And they used the subjunctive perfectly long before they ever heard the word subjunctive. So my advice is forget trying to teach them Spanish yourselves. That can only lead to them learning mistakes. They'll pick it up soon enough.
> Berlitz are one of the leading language schools worldwide and will fire any teacher who speaks to a student in their native language. They sell total immersion classes. You could not afford what Berlitz would charge for the language learning that your kids will get for free at state school.
> Delaying moving so that your kids can be taught Spanish by you rather than by Spanish natives is, frankly, bonkers.


you're right - no point delaying so that the kids can learn some spanish - not at that age

the Spanish taught by Rosetta Stone or any other scheme won't be anything like the spanish the kids at school speak

so much better to learn at school here


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dinnow said:


> Matt, your attitude and anxieties are those that are often heard by mothers worrying about their little ones. But most fathers know that kids are a hell of a lot tougher than their mothers think.
> My kids were the first English in their school (back in 1999) and didn't speak or read a word of Spanish. Similar ages too 9,6,5 and 2. And the 9 year old was gifted and had year-skipped in her English school which was unheard of at the time. So similar circumstances. But I was delighted that there were no other English kids which meant that they had to learn Spanish and learn it fast. Which is exactly what happened - with good language support from the school I would add.
> Mostly they learned Spanish the same way they learned English - by hearing it in phrases and in context and by using it themselves. They didn't have a separate lesson on ser and estar as adult learners do. They didn't have lessons on the subjunctive. They learned by copying the kids in the classsrooom and in the playground and by using it. And they used the subjunctive perfectly long before they ever heard the word subjunctive. So my advice is forget trying to teach them Spanish yourselves. That can only lead to them learning mistakes. They'll pick it up soon enough.
> Berlitz are one of the leading language schools worldwide and will fire any teacher who speaks to a student in their native language. They sell total immersion classes. You could not afford what Berlitz would charge for the language learning that your kids will get for free at state school.
> Delaying moving so that your kids can be taught Spanish by you rather than by Spanish natives is, frankly, bonkers.


I tend to agree with this. 
Of course you're going to worry about the children. As you said before they're going to have a lot on their plates; moving, new house, country and language and I understand that you want to help make the change go as smoothly as possible for them. I see no harm in exposing them to some Spanish, but from what I've heard 99% of kids pick it up with little effort in Spain. They are usually very motivated as everything around them is in Spanish including new possible playmates.
Make no mistake, you will have angry, tired and frustated children at times and also there may well be some rejection of Spain and all things Spanish, but that's all part of the learning process and you can't, and perhaps shouldn't, try to avoid it.
Of course, you adults will have a whole different set of language and cultural problems, and that may be where your energies ought to be focussed on


----------



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

dinnow said:


> Matt, your attitude and anxieties are those that are often heard by mothers worrying about their little ones. *But most fathers know that kids are a hell of a lot tougher than their mothers think. *
> My kids were the first English in their school (back in 1999) and didn't speak or read a word of Spanish. Similar ages too 9,6,5 and 2. And the 9 year old was gifted and had year-skipped in her English school which was unheard of at the time. So similar circumstances. But I was delighted that there were no other English kids which meant that they had to learn Spanish and learn it fast. Which is exactly what happened - with good language support from the school I would add.
> Mostly they learned Spanish the same way they learned English - by hearing it in phrases and in context and by using it themselves. They didn't have a separate lesson on ser and estar as adult learners do. They didn't have lessons on the subjunctive. They learned by copying the kids in the classsrooom and in the playground and by using it. And they used the subjunctive perfectly long before they ever heard the word subjunctive. So my advice is forget trying to teach them Spanish yourselves. That can only lead to them learning mistakes. They'll pick it up soon enough.
> Berlitz are one of the leading language schools worldwide and will fire any teacher who speaks to a student in their native language. They sell total immersion classes. You could not afford what Berlitz would charge for the language learning that your kids will get for free at state school.
> Delaying moving so that your kids can be taught Spanish by you rather than by Spanish natives is, frankly, bonkers.


I know my kids well enough to know they would cope but still dont see the harm in making the transition as pain free as possible.

Matt


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

onlyhereonce said:


> I know my kids well enough to know they would cope but still dont see the harm in making the transition as pain free as possible.
> 
> Matt


If you're going to make the move, you are going to subject them to an enormous upheaval. They are being taken from grandparents and other relatives; from friends; from school; from everything with which they are familiar - even the weather. How pain free is that? The reality is that there is very little you can do to lessen the pain other than replace those things with Spanish equivalents which means you need to get them into school in Spain as quickly as possible. Remember the most important fixture in their young lives will not be changing. Mum and dad will still be their rock but if you're busy trying to wrap them up in cotton wool, you're not helping them adapt.
Sounds to me that the kids will adapt perfectly. Seems like it's dad that's going to have the problem.


----------



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

dinnow said:


> If you're going to make the move, you are going to subject them to an enormous upheaval. They are being taken from grandparents and other relatives; from friends; from school; from everything with which they are familiar - even the weather. How pain free is that? The reality is that there is very little you can do to lessen the pain other than replace those things with Spanish equivalents which means you need to get them into school in Spain as quickly as possible. Remember the most important fixture in their young lives will not be changing. Mum and dad will still be their rock but if you're busy trying to wrap them up in cotton wool, you're not helping them adapt.
> Sounds to me that the kids will adapt perfectly. Seems like it's dad that's going to have the problem.


Why do i get the feeling your having a dig? Your posts are very condescending. Im not stupid , i know a move is big and will obviously mean changes but your posts are very uniform almost as though everybody's situation is the same. As for me being the one that will find it hard to adapt , you couldnt be further from the truth.

Matt


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dinnow said:


> If you're going to make the move, you are going to subject them to an enormous upheaval. They are being taken from grandparents and other relatives; from friends; from school; from everything with which they are familiar - even the weather. How pain free is that? The reality is that there is very little you can do to lessen the pain other than replace those things with Spanish equivalents which means you need to get them into school in Spain as quickly as possible. Remember the most important fixture in their young lives will not be changing. Mum and dad will still be their rock but if you're busy trying to wrap them up in cotton wool, you're not helping them adapt.
> Sounds to me that the kids will adapt perfectly. Seems like it's dad that's going to have the problem.


it usually is the parents who have the problems


the number of mums & dads I've comforted at the school gates because little Johnny/Janey is desperately unhappy and clinging to them in floods of tears

mum & dad just about manage to stop breaking down in front of them, usually

2 weeks later the child is blissfully running into school & mum & dad feel like right idiots for having been so upset

worrying about your kids comes with the territory - and so it should


----------



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> it usually is the parents who have the problems
> 
> 
> the number of mums & dads I've comforted at the school gates because little Johnny/Janey is desperately unhappy and clinging to them in floods of tears
> ...


Hi,

To be honest i dont think they would be upset at the gates as they werent when we took them to school here for the first time. I just worry that they might start to struggle in a school that is totally alien to them. Yes i do worry and i make no apologies for that. Im sure they will be fine.

Thanks for the helpful replies.

Matt


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't have any kids but I know several English families who have settled their young children into Spanish schools and just as the others have said, they got on just fine.

Is there any chance you can move during the school holidays and get to know some other families in the neighourhood, so the kids will already know other children when they start school? And if they can play with a mixture of English-speaking and Spanish children during the holidays that would help too.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

onlyhereonce said:


> Hi,
> 
> To be honest i dont think they would be upset at the gates as they werent when we took them to school here for the first time. I just worry that they might start to struggle in a school that is totally alien to them. Yes i do worry and i make no apologies for that. Im sure they will be fine.
> 
> ...


they will struggle at first - there's no getting around that

my younger dd started pre-school in the UK at age 2 - no problems, loved it

she then went to pre-school in the US for a while- no problems, loved it

we briefly returned to the UK before coming here & she started at 'proper school', again- no problems, loved it

she then went an International school here for a while - we weren't sure if we were staying, so it seemed the least unsettling option

the first term she was fine - no problems, loved it

the second term the teachers were physically peeling her off my legs every morning

the following term we moved both dds to spanish school - she was 5 by then & we had decided to stay in Spain

she absolutely loved it, even though she couldn't speak a word of Spanish

her elder sister had been having 4 hours of spanish a week at the international school & they had moved her into the 'native speakers' group, so her spanish was pretty good - her teachers in spanish were certainly impressed

she had rather more trouble settling in - not major issues, just generally a bit upset for a week or two


I guess what I'm trying to say, is that no matter what planning you do, you never quite know what will work - or how your kids will react, no matter how well you think you know them


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

onlyhereonce said:


> Why do i get the feeling your having a dig? Your posts are very condescending. Im not stupid , i know a move is big and will obviously mean changes but your posts are very uniform almost as though everybody's situation is the same. As for me being the one that will find it hard to adapt , you couldnt be further from the truth.
> 
> Matt


Sorry Matt, I don't mean to sound condescending but you do amuse me with your comments which, as I said, I would associate much more with mums than with dads.
But the bottom line is that it _will_ be painful for the kids. It can't be avoided. However, they adapt very quickly and they will be the stronger for it. And they will be coming home to mum and dad and you will have a wonderful experience to share as a family. So go for it - sooner rather than later - and good luck.


----------



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

dinnow said:


> Sorry Matt, I don't mean to sound condescending but you do amuse me with your comments which, as I said, I would associate much more with mums than with dads.
> But the bottom line is that it _will_ be painful for the kids. It can't be avoided. However, they adapt very quickly and they will be the stronger for it. And they will be coming home to mum and dad and you will have a wonderful experience to share as a family. So go for it - sooner rather than later - and good luck.




My kids are my life , i dont go clubbing/pubbing, dont want to go fighting, dont do the football hooligan thing. I stay in in my spare time and spend time with the people i adore. If that means im feminine then so be it. I dont call it being feminine , i call it being a good dad.

I suppose your going to tell me im not a "man" now lol

Im glad my worries for the future "amuse" you. 

Matt


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Agree mostly with the above. My girls were 9 and 6 when they started at spanish school and I would say the youngest had the hardest start, that said though my eldest is confidence itself. The first week we had a few tears at bedtime but remarkably few and your reaction is important - I have found that 'wow,you're so brave' goes a lot further than ' well sorry, but you have to go to school'.

One thing I would say is give yourselves plenty of time to get over the move - the worst cases I've heard of children being particulaly clingy is where they flew to Spain on Friday and started school on Monday (unsurprisingly). As you're even thinking about homeschooling I presume you don't mind having them around for a while! The list of paperwork you need to start at state school is *everything your name has ever appeared on and a few things it hasn't* so there's really no rushing these things. Get used to life here, take your time getting on the padron, health certs etc.

Whilst we were assembling the required documents we had a very lovely lady come to the house every day for an hour to teach them common phrases they would need to know at school to start with (who's staying for lunch? pick up your pencil etc) and it was fabulous - she told them what to expect and was completely matter-of-fact about it which really helped.

We also set very realistic targets for them - e.g. 'for the first term I don't care what your grades are, just make friends and learn as much spanish as you can'; this term I have expected only a 50% average - they have got A grades for everything and are almost fluent after 10 months and, more importantly they love it. 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Oh forgot to say - most primary schools still adhere to the 'long lunch' timetable, i.e. 9-12.30 LUNCH 3-4.30pm, so to start with it can really help to say 'Look just 3 hours and I'll be back to pick you up'. Here, your youngest 2 would be send home for lunch anyway.


----------



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

fourgotospain said:


> Agree mostly with the above. My girls were 9 and 6 when they started at spanish school and I would say the youngest had the hardest start, that said though my eldest is confidence itself. The first week we had a few tears at bedtime but remarkably few and your reaction is important - I have found that 'wow,you're so brave' goes a lot further than ' well sorry, but you have to go to school'.
> 
> One thing I would say is give yourselves plenty of time to get over the move - the worst cases I've heard of children being particulaly clingy is where they flew to Spain on Friday and started school on Monday (unsurprisingly). As you're even thinking about homeschooling I presume you don't mind having them around for a while! The list of paperwork you need to start at state school is *everything your name has ever appeared on and a few things it hasn't* so there's really no rushing these things. Get used to life here, take your time getting on the padron, health certs etc.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Where about in Spain are you living? 

Matt


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

We're inJavea, northern Costa Blanca. You must know of it - every person I seem to meet in the UK has an auntie/friend with a little house near here!


----------



## drewmyles (Mar 28, 2011)

very intesting not that i was planning on home schooling but im sure there are a few people out there who have


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Oh forgot to say - most primary schools still adhere to the 'long lunch' timetable, i.e. 9-12.30 LUNCH 3-4.30pm, so to start with it can really help to say 'Look just 3 hours and I'll be back to pick you up'. Here, your youngest 2 would be send home for lunch anyway.


But it depends on the area you are in. In my son's school (in Andalucia) the timetable is 9-2pm (breakfast! at 11.30-12 then lunch from 2-3pm then optional after school activities until 5pm. (From 3 years old.)

However, when he was 3 he loved school so much he wanted to go every day, including Saturdays and Sundays, and got upset when he was ill and couldn't go! Now that he's a worldly wise 6 year old, the novelty's worn off somewhat!


----------

